# Bee Yard getting full



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice, gotta love it!!


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Are those land mine trip wires running through the apiary


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Slide those thangs closer to each other and you can git one more of um on each stand!
Looks goood!


----------



## darrellva (Feb 2, 2011)

I was suppose to start off this year with only 3 hives here I am a far cry from 3 hives lol. I really dont want to slide them closer because I have them spaced just enough so when I am working a hive I can lay the boxes beside the hive on the stand works pretty good and i dont have to lay them on the grass.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I hope they dont ever roll down that thar hill


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hope you get 10 more this year..........looks good...


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice lookiking bees. good to see someone starting out and doing well. was in the navy in the late 60's with paul roetin from your town. good luck with your beekeeping.


----------



## yockey (Jun 16, 2011)

Looking ever so good! Gives peace to the soul.


----------

